# 5 Eye Care Tips for Women



## Sarah shalaa (Aug 13, 2012)

[SIZE=large]_*5 Eye Care Tips for Women*_[/SIZE]
  _

_
  
_*[SIZE=12pt]Any hereditary problems in the family?[/SIZE]*_ 
_[SIZE=12pt]This is how you begin. Find out if there are any eye diseases that run in your family history. If yes, youâ€™d have to be very vigilant towards this issue. Then, to stay on the safe side, continue to consult your family ophthalmologist for regular feelings. Better safe than sorry, right?[/SIZE]_ 
_*[SIZE=12pt]Add some â€˜greensâ€™ in your diet:[/SIZE]*_ 
_[SIZE=12pt]Eating green leafy vegetables that are rich in an antioxidant known as â€˜Luteinâ€™, present in the retinathat prevents the eye cells from getting damaged. It also acts as a natural shade and protects the eyes from excessive sun exposure.[/SIZE]_ 
_*[SIZE=12pt]Eat protein rich food:[/SIZE]*_ 
_[SIZE=12pt]When weâ€™re talking about eating habits, we canâ€™t rule meat proteins, can we? Speaking of which, fish is the best food for healthy eyes and better eye vision . Rich in omega 3 fatty acids, these fatty acids protect eyes from catching on the dry eye syndrome; a disease mostly found in middle-aged women a causes severe irritation and infection.[/SIZE]_ 
_*[SIZE=12pt]Take extra care for contact lenses:[/SIZE]*_ 
_[SIZE=12pt]Studies show that women wear contact lenses more, compared to men because of the fact that glasses tend to hide the natural (beautiful) look of the eyes and donâ€™t really look fashionable enough, no matter you wear Prada, Ray ban or any expensive brands.Make sure that you keep your contacts clean and disinfected so that no external body enters the eyes.[/SIZE](Link removed per tos)_ 
_*[SIZE=12pt]Throw away your old cosmetics![/SIZE]*_ 
_[SIZE=12pt]Donâ€™t mess up with your eyes by applying expired make-up! Also, when you apply makeup and donâ€™t remove it properly especially the eye make up , the cosmetics get trapped within your skin, in this case, your eyelashes and clogs the eye pores.  This can bring on an eye infection. To avert this, you need to properly remove it with cotton balls and a mild make-up remover.[/SIZE]_ _[SIZE=12pt]Your eyes if properly taken care of can greatly enhance your overall beauty and can enable you to see the world in the clearest way possible.[/SIZE]_


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

Good basic tips to follow.


----------



## Faye2011 (Aug 16, 2012)

Observing proper diet plays a role in preventing the development of eye bags. Low carb diet may assist in inhibiting the water retention. Also, foods rich in vitamins can be of help in maintaining clear skin.


----------



## Sarah shalaa (Aug 18, 2012)

I think  that long , natural eye lashes give you a very good eyes specially if you put on  glasses so I usually use Idol lash its very good and effective give's natual looking tall eye lashes

Link deleted per TOS.


----------



## Permanentmakeup (Aug 24, 2012)

Apply a thin coat of castor oil on the eyelashes and eyebrows every night. It strengthens eye lashes and cools the eyes.
Immerse wads of cotton in a cooled mixture of cucumber and potato juice. Keep this on your eyelids for 15 to 20 minutes and gently wash it off. Apply a little baby oil. Put sliced cucumber over your eyes to treat dark circles.
For Puffy Eyes: Grate a potato with its peel and apply on your closed eyelids for about 20 minutes and relax completely.
Regularly apply oil mixed in glycerin to your eye lashes and eye brows to keep them dense and dark.
To soothe tired eyes, dip cotton pads in chilled milk and place it on closed eyes for 10 minutes. Now relax completely.
Eat plenty of fruits and vegetables like carrots, drumstick, spinach, papaya and mangoes. All these are rich in beta carotene which helps to have healthy eyes.
Take a vitamin diet to make eyes brighter. (papaya, eggs, fish, milk, cilantro etc.,) Wash eyes with cold water to get sparkling eyes.


----------



## Allium (Aug 24, 2012)

I put a warm compress on my eyes for about 10 minutes each night after removing my make-up and then wash them with a gentle cleanser like Cetaphil. They stay healthy and clean and it gives them a good rest. The warm compress is just some rice in some pantyhose that I microwave for about a minute. This item also works the other way in the freezer.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Allium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put a warm compress on my eyes for about 10 minutes each night after removing my make-up and then wash them with a gentle cleanser like Cetaphil. They stay healthy and clean and it gives them a good rest. The warm compress is just some rice in some pantyhose that I microwave for about a minute. This item also works the other way in the freezer.


What a great idea! I am so doing this.

Currently I'mma spoon girl. Two spoons in the freezer really brings down swelling for tired puffy eyes.


----------



## clairejhon (Nov 8, 2012)

i think no one use expired products..who's gonna take a risk ?


----------



## SalonClearwater (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow...Great Topic On Eye care topic. I read and l like it....


----------



## Suyana07 (Nov 15, 2012)

Putting rose water drops in your eyes after a tiring day relaxes your eyes. Donâ€™t use Dabur Gulabari in our eyes, it has parabens and it will only sting. I use either Fab India Rose water or Khadi rose water and both never stung my eyes.


----------



## Suyana07 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have one tips for eyes: Apply Almond Oil every night


----------



## Jenny Williams (Nov 17, 2012)

Instead of almond Oil we can use Olive oil too. It has better effects and results than almond oil.


----------



## CherBear711 (Nov 27, 2012)

Great tips!  Thanks!


----------



## Suyana07 (Nov 28, 2012)

but almond oil gives glow to them.


----------



## skin care (Nov 29, 2012)

You have mention really nice and informatics tips for eyes, These are basic tips which we should follow it and make it our eyes beautiful. Keep sharing such type of information in future too, It is my owner to find your tips. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## dubaicos (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks .... I am expert in makeup but found really hard when apply on myself.


----------



## kiran123 (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisygrace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks For sharing this useful tips, i have daily do this type of activity for healthy eyes and provide relax  to my eyes.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for such a great tips.


----------



## rosalyhudson (Dec 1, 2012)

Very good tips for eye care. Thanks


----------



## marrymemakeup (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey everyone...... Thanks for sharing your valuable tips. Here are few more tips for working people !!

*Eye care for computer users*

1. *Exercise your eyes**:* "First, blink your eyes several times. While you keep your eyes closed, roll your eyeballs both clockwise and anticlockwise and take a deep breath. Gradually open your eyes while releasing your breath. This exercise lasts for a minute and you can repeat it three times before getting back to work.

2. *L**ook away**: *While working for long hours, look at distant objects either in your office or outside. Looking at a distant object and then returning to your task helps your eyes focus better. Try taking such visual breaks for about five to 10 minutes every hour.

3. During breaks, splash water on your face while closing your eyes. This has an overall relaxing effect and helps you feel refreshed.

4.* Use tea bags: *keep two used tea bags in the refrigerator before you leave for work. Once you are home, place the tea bags on your eyes for a few minutes as you relax. 5. This not only soothes tired eyes, but also reduces puffiness.

5. Drink plenty of water.

6.* Eat healthy*: Incorporate Vitamins A, C, and E on a daily basis


----------



## lakiesha12 (Jan 17, 2013)

For more radiant looking skin and non-puffy eye areas, soak some cotton pads into a mixture of cucumber puree and some milk and water (make a liquid texture) and then put those pads into the fridge overnight. In the morning, take em out and put it under warm water for 10 seconds, and then rub your whole face with it. You can just wipe your face with a towel after so rinsing off your face isnt neccessary. The cucmber will reduce puffyness and it will make your skin glow for a healthier complexion.


----------



## lakiesha12 (Jan 17, 2013)

To reduce eye puffiness that usually happens inthe mornings, just soak a few coton pads into a mixture of cucumber puree, milk, a few drops of oil and water and put it in the fridge overnight and when you wake up just take out a coton pad (put them in a ziplock bag) and put it under running water for about 10 seconds and then rub that into your face especially the eye area to reduce bloating and puffiness. When done, dry skin with a clean cloth.


----------



## barbaramory (Jan 17, 2013)

Try some home remedy tips for your eyes:-


Everyday drink at least 10 glasses of water.
Take at least Eight hours of sleep.
Apply cool cucumber slices on your eyes for 5 minutes.
Increase the level of Vitamin-A in our body.
Almond oil helps to remove dark circles. 
Use lemon juice on the black circles 2 times a day.


----------



## barbaramory (Jan 17, 2013)

I hope these tips will help woman looks more beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flower678 (Feb 21, 2013)

A lot of people seem to be suggesting almond oil. I guess it's good for taking away dark circles? I don't really get it, what does almond oil do? 






I looked it up:

Quote:

Almond oil is rich in vitamin E and is similar in fatty acid content to apricot and prune oils. Vitamin E is a fat-soluble antioxidant that aids in protecting the skin against free radicals that may cause premature aging.
So it's the vitamin E...? Well, if you don't have access to almond oil, you can just use a vitamin E tablet (In moderate amounts).


----------



## masoomdon (Feb 21, 2013)

I read two articles on web about eye specs and i find its very helpful, so i share with u

http://www.helpinhealth.com/2013/02/specs-before-eye-style-and-beauty.html

http://www.helpinhealth.com/2013/02/eye-tips-specs-for-noses.html


----------



## flower678 (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Permanentmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 5. To soothe tired eyes, dip cotton pads in chilled milk and place it on closed eyes for 10 minutes. Now relax completely.


 Never again. I think I accidentally got milk in my eyes! We can just use a cold spoon instead.


----------



## Evlin (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Permanentmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Apply a thin coat of castor oil on the eyelashes and eyebrows every night. It strengthens eye lashes and cools the eyes.
> ...


 wow!! Its very useful tips, thanks..


----------

